# G10 Convert!



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

My "new" boss Gav (the human one) mailed me tonight because his Pulsar quartz mil style watch died.









He wanted to know if I knew of a mil style watch for Â£50 that would be a good replacement.









Well shucks, guess what I suggested?
















Great news, Gav has a CWC G10 coming from the web supplier I suggested and is very chuffed to be owning a real quartz military issued watch. And so he bloody should be!









We may have a convert, he likes Russian watches too.









Result for the resident watch man at our place.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Good to see you spreading the "Gospel" Stan









I don't know any one to convert









MIKE..

P.S Good to see you have a "human" boss after all the "upset"


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mike,

I'm glad this lad is getting a good watch.









He works his nuts off, has about 60 hours of unpaid overtime in the last three months and still takes the time to work out a fair rota for his staff.









Sound and honourable man.









A G10 is a suitable watch for him.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Mike,
> 
> I'm glad this lad is getting a good watch.
> 
> ...


 Good to hear you have a boss at last Stan with a conscience


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> We may have a convert, he likes Russian watches too.


 for christs sake don't show him the red one! It'll put him off for life!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> for christs sake don't show him the red one! It'll put him off for life!












Well done Stan...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Nice one Stan.Class watch the G10


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Maybe after the "conversion" he will start to explore the WW (wrist watch) world.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Good to hear you have a boss at last Stan with a conscience


 He has never made a negative comment about my illness and has coped with my not being at work without complaint.

He deserves a G10.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

OK, I know I'm skint for the foreseeable future but I've just ordered another G10.









And two more NATOs, ta Roy.









Why? One is for the "collection" and one for every day wear. I had to do it, you understand don't you guys?

Shorty wouldn't, so I haven't told her.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Makes perfect sense to me Stan


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Shorty wouldn't, so I haven't told her.


 Wise move, Stan







They just don't understand









MIKE


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks lads, I knew I did right.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Stan,

Who supplied your G10's?

Tom


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Pm sent Tom.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont forget guys that Roy might have a supply soon


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

That would have been my first port of call, naturally.


----------

